# I hate outbound



## Byrdette (Nov 1, 2022)

It sucks. Im 5’2” and tiny so stacking boxes making walls sucks. I apparently am only throwing 350 an hour because surprise surprise its hard work. I got a warning frok my OM about my speed and not getting tier racks. I’m on week six when I got in later this week. Im praying I don't get fired. I need the job bad. I have like 3k in debt I need to pay off which is part of the reason I took the job. The other one was to get in shape and lastly to not work with the general population because I’m not a people person. It sucks so bad. My feet hurt constantly and everything else hurt randomly throughout the day. Please tell me it gets better.


----------



## WHS (Nov 1, 2022)

I don’t want to be all doom and gloom but … it may not be for you.  Outbound is 99% physical 1% mental.  There are ADA forms you could pursue through HR.  If there’s anything a doctor could sign off on,  they could potentially move you.  Say to packing,  which is much easier on the body

stay positive


----------



## Luck (Nov 1, 2022)

I absolutely loved Outbound. If it does make you feel better it does get better. But you have to work hard to get to that point. 

The best way to improve is to focus on knocking down one lane before moving to the next. Dont make the mistake of throwing 15 boxes, then going to the next lane. Thats called chasing yellows and the anount of walking you do for it harms your productivity. 

Also, I would be grabbing one or two things from your T rack and bringing it to the door everytime you go down a lane. If its heavy you can slide it. Keeping up with your T rack is the best way to manage it, rather than letting it get super full. 

Last advice is you should probably be building smaller walls. Most new people build walls way too wide and spend alot of time trying to backfill them which is much slower than building a wall itself. I built mine as deep as the short side of the red overpacks for example 😁


----------



## aifbeewert (Nov 2, 2022)

Talk to HR and see if they will move you to another dept if all else fails - they will probably work with you.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 5, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> Talk to HR and see if they will move you to another dept if all else fails - they will probably work with you.


They aren’t able to just move you unless you get an Ada accommodation. Getting Ada is difficult in ob. One way is to go to your dr and say the dark/enclosed area gives you anxiety.


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 5, 2022)

Expect a drop in pay with ADA, usually you have to fall out of the parameters of Warehouse Worker functions, and rather than continue to play games HR will drop you into a Warehouse Associate role, and there is a huge pay difference between the two.  After all, you agreed to do the job when you accepted the position.


----------



## WHS (Nov 6, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Expect a drop in pay with ADA, usually you have to fall out of the parameters of Warehouse Worker functions, and rather than continue to play games HR will drop you into a Warehouse Associate role, and there is a huge pay difference between the two.  After all, you agreed to do the job when you accepted the position.


It isn’t that huge.  Most warehouses it’s only a couple dollars


----------



## Luck (Nov 6, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> They aren’t able to just move you unless you get an Ada accommodation. Getting Ada is difficult in ob. One way is to go to your dr and say the dark/enclosed area gives you anxiety.


*or unless you cry enough to HR 
(They were desperate enough for workers to just do it for awhile. Might still be.)


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 7, 2022)

Luck said:


> *or unless you cry enough to HR
> (They were desperate enough for workers to just do it for awhile. Might still be.)


That was not the case at our building.


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 7, 2022)

The step 7 rate for Associate at my DC is substantially less than the step 1 rate for Worker. I would call that aubstantial.


----------



## OutboundLife (Nov 7, 2022)

At my DC the three year cap for Associates is just under the one year pay scale for Workers.
All the TMs that I know who transferred both ways moved to the nearest step, so if the OP is under a year they shouldn’t get payed less. They just won’t get payed more later. 

I also love outbound with the lanes being my favorite job. Just give it time.  

The OM’s job is to coach. Don’t take what they say too personally. If he really had issues,
 he is supposed to do a lot more than just talk. Letting someone go is not his goal.


----------



## Byrdette (Dec 23, 2022)

OutboundLife said:


> At my DC the three year cap for Associates is just under the one year pay scale for Workers.
> All the TMs that I know who transferred both ways moved to the nearest step, so if the OP is under a year they shouldn’t get payed less. They just won’t get payed more later.
> 
> I also love outbound with the lanes being my favorite job. Just give it time.
> ...


Sorry for the super late reply. Im getting better at the job but peak season just sucks. I have noticed I do better when I have less lanes though…


----------



## Byrdette (Dec 23, 2022)

Luck said:


> I absolutely loved Outbound. If it does make you feel better it does get better. But you have to work hard to get to that point.
> 
> The best way to improve is to focus on knocking down one lane before moving to the next. Dont make the mistake of throwing 15 boxes, then going to the next lane. Thats called chasing yellows and the anount of walking you do for it harms your productivity.
> 
> ...


The problem is I’m not the fastest and the lights give me super anxiety lol. I go to run down my lane and next thing I know half my lights are on…


----------



## Byrdette (Dec 23, 2022)

WHS said:


> I don’t want to be all doom and gloom but … it may not be for you.  Outbound is 99% physical 1% mental.  There are ADA forms you could pursue through HR.  If there’s anything a doctor could sign off on,  they could potentially move you.  Say to packing,  which is much easier on the body
> 
> stay positive


My body is starting to get used to it more now. Peak seasons is just kicking my ass lol.


----------

